# ملف شامل عن دراسة الإدارة الهندسية بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة auc (حضور أو اونلاين)- تجربة شخصية



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*أتمني تثبيت الموضوع لتحقيق أقصي إستفادة*

​ *لاحظت اهتمام الكثير من المهندسين في مصر والوطن العربي بدراسة علم الإدارة الهندسية لما له من تأثير وفوائد كثيرة وأصبح أحد أهم أعمدة المشروعات الهندسية ومطلباً أساسيا في الوقت الراهن.*​

​ *بحثت في عدة مصادر على الانترنت عن الدراسة بالجامعة الأمريكية للإدارة الهندسية فوجدت معلومات مشتته أو قديمة أو غير كاملة أو غير واضحة ووجدت الكثير من المهندسين يزداد إهتمامهم بهذا المجال وبدراسته خصوصا في الأماكن المرموقة في مصر مثل الجامعة الأمريكية لما لها من مميزات عديدة .*​

​ *أحاول في هذا الموضوع أن أشرح تفصيليا كل الوسائل والطرق والمواد المختلفة المتاحة لدراسة علم الإدارة الهندسية بالجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة حتي يكون مصدرا شاملا وكاملا بإذن الله لكل طالب علم وأتمني الإفادة لجميع المهندسين العرب للإرتقاء والمنافسة في المجال.





*​ *


*​ *مصدر جميع المعلومات الواردة في الموضوع*​ * (تجربتي الشخصية – موقع الجامعة الأمريكية – مطبوعات الجامعة الأمريكية)*​ 







*يتكون هذا الموضوع من ثلاثة أجزاء 
(مقدمة – نظام الدراسة – وسائل الإتصال)*





*

 
*​ *هذا الملف استغرق بضعة أيام لكتابته وتنسيقه وإخراجه ..ودعائك لي لن يكلفك سوي بضعة ثواني.*
*(الموضوع بالكامل من تأليفي - يسمح بالنقل والنسخ والتعديل والطباعة والاستفادة بكل الأشكال والوسائل لخدمة المهندسين العرب بدون مقابل)*
*


*
​


----------



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*


 الجزء الأول
مقدمة ولمحة تاريخية عن الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة




*


*تأسست الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة عام 1919 من قبل فريق أمريكي هدفه خدمة التعليم والمجتمع في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. لعب الدكتور تشارلز واطسون الرئيس المؤسس للجامعة دورا كبيرا في رسم الملامح الأولى للأعوام السبع والعشرين الأولى من تاريخ الجامعة ، حيث كان يهدف إلى إنشاء جامعة توفر تعليماً ليبرالياً باللغة الإنجليزية يسهم في بناء قادة المستقبل في مصر والمنطقة من خلال غرس قيم الانضباط إلى جانب تنمية الشخصية القوية والمهارات الفكرية.




*​ *تم إنشاء قسم الخدمات الهندسية والعلمية ESS عام 1983 ومنذ إنشائه حصل على سمعة ممتازة وواسعة كواحد من أفضل مقدمي خدمات التدريب والتدريس في المجال الهندسي والصناعي في مصر والشرق الأوسط.



*​ *التعامل هناك ممتع فبداية بالاستفسار هاتفيا أو في المقر مرورا بمراحل الحجز والحضور وحتي الإمتحان وظهور النتيجة واستلام الشهادة تجد تعاون كبير من طاقم العمل هناك..الجميع في خدمتك والكل يتحدث العربية والإنجليزية وعلى استعداد لمساعدتك في أي وقت.



*​ *الدراسة مفيدة جدا هناك فالمحاضرين (الدكاترة) هناك على مستوي علمي عالي جدا بالإضافة الي سعة الصدر في توضيح الجزئيات الغامضة والإجابة على الإستفسارات.



*​ *قائمة بأهم العملاء الرئيسيين لقسم الخدمات الهندسية والعلمية بالجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة حيث تثق هذه الشركات والمكاتب المشهور بخدمات القسم بالجامعة الأمريكية وترسل موظفينها لأخذ دورات تدريبية هناك

http://im18.gulfup.com/2012-01-12/1326317580232.jpg

http://im18.gulfup.com/2012-01-12/1326317581153.jpg


**
*​


----------



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*


**  الجزء الثاني
** أنواع ونظام الدراسة
** 





* *اولا: البرامج التخصصية Professional Programs بنظام الحضور*

*ثانيا: البرامج التخصصية Professional Programs بنظام الدراسة عن بعد / أون لاين*

*ثالثا: الكورسات المكثفة Intensive Courses*

*رابعا: كورسات التحضير للشهادات العالمية International Certificates Preparation Courses*

*خامسا: دراسة برنامج التخطيط والإدارة PRIMAVERA*


*

*
*أولا البرامج التخصصية Professional Programs بنظام الحضور*
*

*


 *مواعيد الدراسة*
*مواعيد الدراسة تتبع نظام الترم وهو دراسة 45 ساعة على مدي 3 شهور تقريبا* 

*الترم الأول Spring غالبا يبدأ في شهر فبراير وينتهي في شهر مايو*
*الترم الثاني Summer غالبا يبدأ في منتصف شهر يونيو وينتهي في شهر أغسطس (ترم مضغوط)* 
*الترم الثالث Fall غالبا يبدأ في شهر سبتمبر وينتهي في شهر يناير*

*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL]
 
 *مواعيد الحجز*
*لها أيام محددة مسبقا موجودة على الموقع على اللنك التالي:* 
*http://www.aucegypt.edu/academics/conted/engrserv/serv/Pages/ProfessionalPrograms.aspx* 
*يوجد أيام للحجز للدارسين الجدد وأيام أخري للدارسين القدامي فوجب التنبيه* 
*الحجز من الأحد الي الخميس من 9 صباحا الي 1.30 ظهرا فقط* 

*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] 

 *مكان الدراسة*
*يوجد مكانين للدراسة مبني الفلكي بالتحرير أو الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة الجديدة (التجمع الخامس) وكل مكان له جدول مستقل وخاص به وموجودين في اللنك السابق.* 
*ملحوظة: أكثر المواد تكون التحرير وليس كل المواد موجودة بفرع القاهرة الجديدة.* 

*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] 

 *الأسعار*
* في حدود 1650 جنيه للمادة الواحدة للمصريين أو 600 دولار لغير المصريين* 

*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] 
 *ملاحظات على الأسعار*
** في حالة حجز 6 مواد معا تحصل علي خصم (تدفع مبلغ 5 مواد بدلا من 6)* 
** بعض المواد لها أسعار أعلي* 
**الأسعار تقريبية وغالبا تزيد كل ترم عن الذي قبله* 

*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] 

 *نظام الدراسة*
*يوم واحد في الأسبوع 3 ساعات ..وطبعا الجدول (الايام والمواعيد) محددة مسبقا ومعلنة قبل الحجز.* 
*يوجد امتحان نهائي ومشروع وبعض المواد بها ميد ترم على حسب الدكتور.* 

*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] 
*المواد الدراسية*
*يوجد أكثر من برنامج (كل برنامج يحتوي على عدة مواد بعضها اجباري وبعضها إختياري) ولإتمام شهادة البرنامج يجب على الدارس إتمام 6 مواد (مناهج) مع تقديم مشروع مقبول ويجب أن يتم الدارس متطلبات شهادة البرنامج في مدة تتراوح بين سنة دراسية الي ثلاث سنوات دراسية.* 

*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL]

*بالنسبة للإدارة الهندسية يوجد ثلاث برامج :* 

*البرنامج الأول PRMG البرنامج التخصصي في إدارة المشروعات (وهو أشهر برنامج بالجامعة لدراسة علم الادارة الهندسية ومفيد جدا ومتدرج)* 

*المواد الإجبارية (إختار 4 مواد على الأقل من المواد الخمسة الآتية)* 

 *PRMG 010: Project Planning and Control Techniques* 

 *PRMG 020: Management of Project Resources* 

 *PRMG 025: Introduction to Project Management International Standards (Overview)* 

 *PRMG 030: Project Budgeting and Financial Control* 

 *PRMG 080: Project Bids and Contracts* ​ 

*المواد الإختيارية (إختار ما يناسبك لإكمال عدد 6 مواد دراسية لك)* 

 *PRMG 035: Cost Management for Engineering Projects* 

 *PRMG 040: Project Management Information Systems* 

 *PRMG 050: Project Feasibility Studies* 

 *PRMG 090: Certified Cost Consultant/Certified Cost Engineer - CCE*

 *PRMG 095: Risk Management* ​ 
 *PRMG 096: Management of Multiple Projects* 

 *PRMG 099: Value Analysis for Engineering Project* ​ 

 *[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL]

*البرنامج الثاني EMPC البرنامج التخصصي في الشهادة الدولية للهندسة الإدارية* 

 *EMPC 002: Developing Products, Services & Processes* 
 *EMPC 005: Financial Resources & Procurement for Engineers* 
 *EMPC 006: Marketing & Sales for Engineers* ​ 
*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL]

*البرنامج الثالث CLAC البرنامج التخصصي في الدراسات التعاقدية في صناعة التشييد والبناء*

 *CLAC 010: Sources and Regimes of Obligations* 
 *CLAC 035: Commercial Law* 
 *CLAC 025: Comparative International Contracts- FIDIC Forms)*​ 
 *[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL]

​


----------



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*الأسئلة الشائعة عن نظام الدراسة Professional Programs*


http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xay0427ycxwf*

*

 *هل الدراسة باللغة العربية أم الإنجليزية؟*
 *الدراسة مزيج من اللغتين العربية والانجليزية فالكتب والمصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية أما الشرح فمزيج من اللغتين وعموما اللغة ليست عائقا على الإطلاق.* 

http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xay0427ycxwf*

*

*هل يمكن تسجيل أكثر من مادة في نفس الترم الدراسي؟*
 *نعم يمكنك*

http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xay0427ycxwf*

*

 *ما هو أفضل كورس للبداية؟*
 *لكل من يبدأ في المجال لابد أن يبدأ بهذا الكورس الأساسي* 
 *PRMG 010: Project Planning and Control Techniques* 
*وهو خاص بالتخطيط والمتابعة وهو مدخل لعلم الإدارة وبقية المواد والكورسات*

http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xay0427ycxwf*

*

*هل كل مادة/كورس لها شهادة خاصة به؟ *
 * أو *
 *أنا أعمل في مجال إدارة المشروعات ولا أحتاج كل المواد فهل يمكن أخذ مادة واحدة أو اكثر دون إتمام البرنامج بالكامل؟ وهل سأحصل على شهادة؟*

 *نعم يمكنك دراسة أي مادة تختارها وستحصل على شهادة منفصله باسم المادة بعد النجاح فيها ولا يشترط ابدا عليك اتمام البرنامج بالكامل ..أما اذا إجتزت ال 6 مواد وأتممت البرنامج بالكامل فستحصل على شهادة متكاملة بالستة مواد وتسمي ( الشهادة الإحترافية في مجال إدارة المشروعات) اذا كنت أتممت PRMG مثلا.*

http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xay0427ycxwf*

*

 *هل هناك أي متطلبات قبل البدأ في أي كورس مثل درجة علمية أو خبرة معينة؟ (أنا طالب / حديث التخرج / لم اعمل من قبل في المجال الهندسي / ضعيف في الانجليزية / لا يوجد عدد سنوات خبرة كافية / لم يسبق لي الدراسة بجامعة أجنبيه ....الخ)* 

 *لا يوجد أي متطلبات او شروط قبل البدأ في أي مادة من المواد الدراسية ولكن يفضل دائما حتي تحقق أقصي استفادة أن تأخذ المواد تدريجيا ولا تقفز على المواد الصعبة دون اتمام المواد الأساسية.

**

*
* 
هل هذا البرنامج يعادل درجة الدبلومة/تمهيدي للماجيستير وهل يمكن تكملة الدراسات العليا بعده؟

هذا البرنامج يسمي برنامج إحترافي وليس له علاقة بالدرجات العلمية الأكاديمية أبدا أي أنه لا يتم معادلته أو حسابه كدبلومة في إدارة المشروعات أو تمهيدي لماجيستير أو خلافه من الدرجات الأكاديمية المعروفة ...وبالرغم من ذلك يبقي هو احد الحلول المثالية كمدخل لدراسة الإدارة كما أن المستوي التعليمي به عالي والشهادة من الجامعة الأمريكية لها احترامها في كل الشركات والمكاتب الهندسية.

*http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xay0427ycxwf*

*​


----------



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*

*
*ثانيا البرامج التخصصية Professional Programs بنظام الدراسة عن بعد / أون لاين*
*

*

*
**بعض مواد برنامج PRMG السابق ذكره متوفرة بنفس النظام لكن بشكل أون لاين أو الدراسة عن بعد وهي المواد الآتية فقط:

*
*PRMG 020: Management of Project Resources*
*PRMG 025: Introduction to Project Management International Standards (Overview)*
*PRMG 090: Certified Cost Consultant/Certified Cost Engineer (CCE)*​ 
*
*
*نظام الدراسة يكون بالكامل عن طريق الأنترنت وفي أي مكان وذلك عن طريق استخدام Blackboardوهي الوسيلة التي تتابع بها دراستك عن طريق يوزر نيم وباسوورد خاص بك وأيضا المتابعة بالـemail مع الدكتور لأي استفسارات.*

*
*
*وللعلم الدراسة تكون بنظام المذاكرة بالإعتماد على نفسك self study أي انه لا يوجد شرح أون لاين ولا يوجد أوقات معينة للدخول في محاضرة مباشرة مع الدكتور وانما المنهج يكون على هيئة ملفات وورد او PDFكل أسبوع تنزل محاضرة وتذاكرها مع نفسك ولو فيه أي سؤال ترسله للدكتور بالايميل لتلقي الإجابة.*

*
*
*ويوجد إمتحان نهائي غالبا open book وله ميعاد للتسليم وأيضا مشروع وله ميعاد.*



*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL]
*ملاحظات 
*
** غالبا يتم تخصيص 3 أو 4 مواعيد لمقابلة الدكتور مع الدارسين أون لاين في الجامعة لمن يرغب ويكون متواجد داخل مصر وذلك لتذليل أي صعاب او الأجابة على أي استفسارات (المقابلات إختيارية وليست إجبارية).*
*
*
** لا ينصح بالدراسة أون لاين للمبتدئين لصعوبة الفهم بدون شرح مباشر.*

*[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL]

​


----------



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*


*​ *ثالثا الكورسات المكثفة Intensive Courses
 




نظام الدورات أو الكورسات المكثفة عبارة عن 5 أيام متتالية تبدأ يوم الأحد وتنتهي يوم الخميس من الساعة التاسعة صباحاً حتي الساعة الثالثة مساء (يكافيء 30 ساعة دراسية)


 **[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] *

مواعيد الدراسة* *
لها جدول محدد مسبق على مدار العام على اللنك التالي:* *
http://www.aucegypt.edu/academics/conted/engrserv/serv/Pages/IntensiveCourses.aspx* *[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] *

مواعيد الحجز* *
قبلها موعد البداية بأسبوع أو أسبوعين فقط ويمكن الدفع في أول يوم حضور للكورس صباحا قبل البدأ* *[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] *

مكان الدراسة* *
يوجد مكانين للدراسة مبني الفلكي بالتحرير أو الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة الجديدة (التجمع الخامس) وكل مكان له جدول مستقل وخاص به وموجودين في اللنك السابق.* *


ملحوظة: أكثر المواد تكون التحرير وليس كل المواد موجودة بفرع القاهرة الجديدة.* *[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL]*

* * الأسعار

 في حدود 1600 إلي 1800 جنيه للمادة الواحدة للمصريين وتختلف حسب المادة و غالبا تزيد الأسعار كل عام دراسي (لغير المصريين الدفع بالدولار وضعف سعر المصريين تقريباً)* *[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] *

الشهادة

يتم منح الدارس شهادة بإتمام الكورس المكثف غالبا في نفس أخر يوم له في الكورس التدريبي.* *[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] *

ملاحظات* *
غالبا (وليس دائما) لا يوجد إمتحان نهائي أو مشروع* *
الحضور مهم جدا للحصول على الشهادة* *
يوجد فترتين راحة كل يوم* *[URL="http://www.gulfup.com/show/X13eesc5n6n9"]

*[/URL] *

مواد الهندسة الإدارية الموجودة في نظام الكورسات المكثفة:

*​
CONE 001: COST CONTROL OF ENGINEERING PROJECTS 

CONE 006: ENGINEERING PROJECTS PLANNING AND CONTROL 

CONE 010: COST RATIONALIZATION 

CONE 017: BIDS AND CONTRACTS FOR ENGINEERING PROJECTS 

CONE 027: TENDERING PROCEDURES AND TENDERING STRATEGIES 

CONE 028: FIDIC FORMS OF CONTRACT CONDITIONS 

CONE 039: BUSINESS MANAGEMENT FOR ARCHITECTS AND ENGINEERS 

CONE 050: ADMINISTRATION OF CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS 



INDE 004: TIME MANAGEMENT FOR ENGINEERS 

INDE 005: PLANNING OF MAINTENANCE OPERATIONS 

INDE 007: MANAGERIAL AND LEADERSHIP DEVELOPMENT FOR ENGINEERS 

INDE 008: MANAGEMENT SCIENCE FOR ENGINEERS 

INDE 013: PRODUCTION MANAGEMENT 

INDE 014: QUALITY MANAGEMENT 

INDE 023: HEALTH-SAFETY-ENVIRONMENT (HSE) MANAGEMENT FOR ENGINEERS 

INDE 038: PROJECT FEASIBILITY STUDY 

INDE 047: BUSINESS MANAGEMENT FOR ENGINEERS (PART 1) 

INDE 048: BUSINESS MANAGEMENT FOR ENGINEERS (PART 2) 

INDE 051: PREDICTIVE MAINTENANCE PLANNING 

INDE 052: COST MANAGEMENT FOR ENGINEERS 

INDE 053: TOTAL PROJECT MANAGEMENT (LEVEL 1) 

INDE 056: GLOBAL MAINTENANCE MANAGEMENT: (LEVEL I Traditional Maintenance Management) 

INDE 058: MATERIALS CONTROL FOR ENGINEERS 

INDE 059: GLOBAL MAINTENANCE MANAGEMENT: (LEVEL II Advanced Maintenance Management) 

INDE 062: NEGOTIATION SKILLS FOR ENGINEERS 

INDE 063: PLANNING FOR ENGINEERS 

INDE 066: STRATEGIC PROJECT MANAGEMENT 

INDE 069: TOTAL PROJECT MANAGEMENT (Level II) 

INDE 072: INTRODUCTION TO SIMULATION AND RISK ANALYSIS 

INDE 073: LOGISTICS AND SUPPLY CHAIN ENGINEERING 

INDE 075: BASIC SKILLS OF LEADERSHIP 

INDE 076: PROJECT PLANNING, EVALUATION AND CONTINUOUS IMPROVEMENT​*


*​


----------



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*


* *رابعا كورسات التحضير للشهادات العالمية
**International Certificates Preparation Courses* *

*
*
يوجد كورسات تحضيرية للشهادات العالمية وهي معتمدة ككورس تحضيري من الجهات المانحة لهذه الشهادات مثل 
*
*
*​​*International Project Management Association IPMA*​

​*Project Management Professional PMP*​

​*Project Planning and Scheduling Professional PSP *​
*
Certified Cost Consultant/ Certified Cost Engineer CCC/CCE*​ 


* Associate Value Specialist Certification AVS*​

*

*​ 
*هذه النوعية من الكورسات تعقد كل فترة معينة وليس لها ميعاد محدد ويعلن تفاصيل الدورات على اللنك التالي فيرجي المتابعة لمعرفة مواعيد الحجز والدراسة 
*
*http://www.aucegypt.edu/academics/conted/engrserv/serv/Pages/Certifications.aspx*​*





أعتذر عن تقديم الكثير من التفاصيل عن هذا النوع حيث أنه لا يوجد لدي معلومات كثيرة عنهم لعدم تجربتي الشخصية لهذه الكورسات هناك.

**

*
​


----------



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*


* *خامسا دراسة برنامج التخطيط والإدارة *

*PRIMAVERA*​ *

*​ 


 *يمكنك دراسة برنامج التخطيط والإدارة بريمافيرا إما بنظام professional programs أو بنظام intensive courses السابق شرحهم بالتفصيل*​


​*

*​​
*نظام الـ professional programs يستغرق حوالي 3 شهور من خلال ترم كامل كما سبق شرحه واسم المادة*​

​*CADE 004: PRIMAVERA Project Management*​​*الجداول والمواعيد الدراسية والأسعار والنظام بالكامل يتبع نظام البرامج الإحترافية المشروحة من قبل.*​


* 

*


​*نظام الـ intensive courses يستغرق 5 أيام متتالية من الأحد للخميس كما سبق شرحه ويوجد مستويان هما*​​
*CAEN-012 PRIMAVERA project management: Level I*

*CAEN-011 PRIMAVERA project management: Level II *

​*الجداول والمواعيد الدراسية والأسعار والنظام بالكامل يتبع نظام الكورسات المكثفة المشروح من قبل.*​​


*

*​*لا يتم تدريس P3 وإنما يتم تدريس P5 أو P6*
*

*​


----------



## egycoins (11 يناير 2012)

*

*
*  الجزء الثالث والأخير
وسائل الإتصال بالجامعة
** 

*

*
كما ذكرت من قبل يوجد مقران للجامعة لدراسة الكورسات الهندسية

*​ 

 ​ *



*​

*E-mail: [email protected]*



*Website : www.aucegypt.edu/engsrv*

* 
*​*Contact us page*
*http://www.aucegypt.edu/academics/conted/engrserv/about/Pages/ContactUs.aspx*​ 


*

*
* 
تم بحمد الله*
​ ​


----------



## أبو نادر (12 يناير 2012)

جهد عظيم تشكر عليه اخي الفاضل 
لنا عودة لمزيد من الاسئلة ولكن 
كوني غير مصري وخارج مصر اول سؤال خطر لي هل ممكن الحصول على المادة العلمية pdf حتى اكون على اطلاع واقارنها باستطاعتي وقدرتي
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayedahmed330 (12 يناير 2012)

يا ترى الإعلان ده مدفوع الأجر؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## egycoins (12 يناير 2012)

أبو نادر قال:


> جهد عظيم تشكر عليه اخي الفاضل
> لنا عودة لمزيد من الاسئلة ولكن
> كوني غير مصري وخارج مصر اول سؤال خطر لي هل ممكن الحصول على المادة العلمية pdf حتى اكون على اطلاع واقارنها باستطاعتي وقدرتي
> ولك جزيل الشكر


*
العفو أخي الكريم ..اذا كنت تقصد الدراسة أون لاين فطبعا المادة العلمة PDF ستتوفر لك ..أما اذا كنت تقصد رفع بعض الكورسات التي تدرس هناك على المنتدي فليس كل المحاضرين يوفروا soft copy للطلاب ولكن لي موضوع بالمنتدي به 10 كورسات مفيدة للدكتور عطية جمعة في مجال الادارة الهندسية راجع هذا الموضوع


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=304127


----------



## egycoins (12 يناير 2012)

sayedahmed330 قال:


> يا ترى الإعلان ده مدفوع الأجر؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
إذا كنت تقصد أنني أتبع الجامعة أو أتربح من هذا الموضوع فأنا أقول الله يسامحك أخي ..فيعلم الله كم تعبت في هذا الموضوع وكان كل هدفي ونيتي خدمة ونفع المهندسين مع مشاهدتي لتكرار الأسئلة عن الأماكن المناسبة لأخذ كورسات الإدارة وخصوصا أون لاين لمن هم خارج مصر وأنا مررت بالتجربة وشعرت بالمسئولية تجاه إخواني المهندسين لسرد التجربة في شكل منظم لإفادة الجميع..



أما اذا كنت تقصد ان الموضوع في محتواه إعلان وهذا ممنوع في المنتدي ..فلإدارة المنتدي الحق في حذفه وهذا شيء تقرره الإدارة لا يخصك أنت... وأنا كانت نيتي فقط إرشاد طلاب العلم ...واعتقد ان الجميع يعرف ان الجامعة الأمريكية لا تحتاج إعلان كهذا !! ولكن أخوانك من طلاب العلم في أمس الحاجة لمن يرشدهم للطريق الصحيح ويأخذ بأيديهم ويساعدهم للإرتقاء بالمهنة.



بصراحة ردك أحبطني جدا بعد هذا المجهود ..ولكن ما زالت نيتي نشر العلم وثوابي عند الله سبحانه وتعالي ولا أنتظر منك أي كلمة شكر أو ثناء ..



**عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت. *رواه البخاري ومسلم


----------



## العبقرية (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخى الكريم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## العبقرية (12 يناير 2012)

يا اخى الكريم فعلا مجهود رائع جدا جدا وعندى بعض الاسئلة 
اولا انا بسال عن الدراسة عن بعد انت ذكرت 3 مواد فقط فكيف يمكنى التواصل وكيفية الدفع والمبالغ المطلوبة 
ثاينا اريد السؤال عن بريمافيرا انا سبق و واخدت كورس بريمافيرا 3 فى الاكاديمية العربية مع الجامعة الامريكية فى الاسكندرية فى 2005 و اريد الحصول على كورس البريمافيرا عن الدراسة عن بعد ( الانترنت ) فهل هو موجود وهل فى امكانية عمل كورسات اون لاين و ايه النظام 
ارجو التوضيح انى مقيمة بشكل دائم خارج مصر لذا اهتم بشكل خاص بالدراسة عن بعد
ولك جزيل الشكر اخى الكريم


----------



## العبقرية (12 يناير 2012)

sayedahmed330 قال:


> يا ترى الإعلان ده مدفوع الأجر؟؟؟؟؟؟



يا اخى وحتى وان كان اعلان مدفوع الاجر فصدقنى انا قضيت فترة طويلة بدور و اجريت مكالمات دولى كتيييييييييييييييرة علشان اوصل للمعلومات اللى انا عايزة واللى المهندس الكريم قدمها لى بهذا الشكل الرائع فاقل شئ كلمة شكر على المجهود


----------



## egycoins (12 يناير 2012)

العبقرية قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا اخى الكريم على المعلومات القيمة



ربنا يخليك وشكرا لردك وتحت امرك يا باشمهندس بأي وقت..




العبقرية قال:


> يا اخى الكريم فعلا مجهود رائع جدا جدا وعندى بعض الاسئلة
> اولا انا بسال عن الدراسة عن بعد انت ذكرت 3 مواد فقط فكيف يمكنى التواصل وكيفية الدفع والمبالغ المطلوبة
> ثاينا اريد السؤال عن بريمافيرا انا سبق و واخدت كورس بريمافيرا 3 فى الاكاديمية العربية مع الجامعة الامريكية فى الاسكندرية فى 2005 و اريد الحصول على كورس البريمافيرا عن الدراسة عن بعد ( الانترنت ) فهل هو موجود وهل فى امكانية عمل كورسات اون لاين و ايه النظام
> ارجو التوضيح انى مقيمة بشكل دائم خارج مصر لذا اهتم بشكل خاص بالدراسة عن بعد
> ولك جزيل الشكر اخى الكريم




*فعلا الدراسة عن بعد متوفر 3 مواد فقط لا غير كما ذكرت..وانا جربت Management of project resources اون لاين واستفدت منه ..يمكنك التواصل بأي وسيلة اتصال مكتوبة في الجزء الأخير وأفضل وسيلة طبعا التليفون او الذهاب الى المقر والدفع والحجز ممكن اي شخص متواجد في مصر يذهب بدلا عنك الي المقر يدفع المبلغ ويملأ ابليكشن لك وبعد كده هما هيبلغوك كل شيء بالإيميل ولن تحتاج الذهاب الى المقر بعد ذلك..

بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني للأسف كورس البريمافيرا غير متوفرة بنظام اون لاين على الانترنت في الجامعة الأمريكية..


أي استفسار آخر لك أو للأخوة الأخرين تحت امركم انا متواااجد..

*


----------



## egycoins (12 يناير 2012)

العبقرية قال:


> يا اخى وحتى وان كان اعلان مدفوع الاجر فصدقنى انا قضيت فترة طويلة بدور و اجريت مكالمات دولى كتيييييييييييييييرة علشان اوصل للمعلومات اللى انا عايزة واللى المهندس الكريم قدمها لى بهذا الشكل الرائع فاقل شئ كلمة شكر على المجهود




شكرا جزيلا لردك وذوفك واحترامك وانا تحت أمرك بأي استفسار مجانا وان شاء الله لن تحتاج الاتصال الدولي بهم مرة أخري ..ولو فيه سؤال او استفسار لم استطع أنا اجابته او افادتك به ..سأتصل انا بهم حيث أنني متواجد حاليا في مصر وسأبلغك بالرد على المنتدي..


----------



## العبقرية (12 يناير 2012)

اخى الكريم اعذرنى اريد التوضيح اكثر 
دلوقتى انت قلت ان افضل كورس كمدخل للكورسات هو PRMG 010: Project Planning and Control Techniques 
وهو غير متاح للدراسة عن بعد فكيف يمكنى الحصول عليه 
ثانيا لم تذكر الرسوم التقريبة الخاصة بالكورسات الثلاثة المشار اليهم للدراسة عن بعض 
ثالثا وده الاهم كورس

PRMG 090: Certified Cost Consultant/Certified Cost Engineer (CCE)
هل هو دراسة المادة العلمية الخاصة بالحصول بهذه الشهادة ام بحصل على الشهادة نفسها 

ارجو التوضيح وشاكرة لك سعة صدرك


----------



## egycoins (12 يناير 2012)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم اعذرنى اريد التوضيح اكثر
> دلوقتى انت قلت ان افضل كورس كمدخل للكورسات هو PRMG 010: Project Planning and Control Techniques
> وهو غير متاح للدراسة عن بعد فكيف يمكنى الحصول عليه
> ثانيا لم تذكر الرسوم التقريبة الخاصة بالكورسات الثلاثة المشار اليهم للدراسة عن بعض
> ...



أولا : فعلا كورس PRMG 010: Project Planning and Control Techniques هو الأفضل للبداية وغير متوفر أون لاين للأسف ..فأنا مثلا بدأت به ودرست بنظام الحضور ..ثم أخدت كورس مكثف في ال cost بنظام الحضور ..ثم أخدت كورس في ال resource اون لاين ..وهكذا

وانا ذكرت ان الكورسات الاون لاين غير مفضلة للمبتدئين أو في حالة انه أول كورس لك في الادارة لانه سيكون صعب فهمه..


ثانيا انا ذكرت ان الكورسات الثلاثة الاون لاين تتبع نظام ال professional program السابق ذكره اي نفس النظام في التوقيتات والمواعيد والاسعار ..الخ ..وعموما السعر تقريبا بيكون في حدود 1650 جنيه للمصريين أو 600 دولار لغير المصريين للمادة الواحدة


ثالثا الكورس PRMG 090: Certified Cost Consultant/Certified Cost Engineer (CCE) يعتبر تحضير للشهادة وشرح المنهج والجامعة الأمريكية معتمدة من الجهة المانحة للشهادة لإعطاء هذه الكورسات التحضيرية ..وبالطبع الحصول على الكورس يختلف عن الحصول على الشهادة ..فالشهادة لها امتحان خاص بها..بمعني انه بعد اتمامك للكورس ستكون مستعد للدخول للامتحان والحصول على الشهادة..


----------



## العبقرية (12 يناير 2012)

طيب يا اخى الكريم لو اتثاقل عليك و اطلب منك رفع PRMG 010: Project Planning and Control Techniques على المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## egycoins (12 يناير 2012)

العبقرية قال:


> طيب يا اخى الكريم لو اتثاقل عليك و اطلب منك رفع PRMG 010: Project Planning and Control Techniques على المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة



أخي الكريم تحت امرك ولكن لا يتوفر لدي نسخة soft على الكمبيوتر منها لان المنهج كان فقط hard copy والدكتور لم يعطينا نسخة soft وكنت أتمني أسحبه لك سكانر ولكن أنا الآن في مصر وكتابي في الكويت فاعذرني اخي..والله كنت أتمني خدمتك..

ولكن لو عاوز بداية جيدة وصحيحة للتخطيط والمتابعة أنصحك بكتاب دكتور عماد البلتاجي - هندسة المنصورة ..

أو كتاب دكتور إبراهيم عبد الرشيد - هندسة عين شمس

أعتقد لنكاتهم متوفرة على الانترنت وفي منتدانا ولو وجدت صعوبة في الوصول اليهم عرفني ارفعهم لك

تحياتي لك


----------



## hmt241 (12 يناير 2012)

*شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد العظيم واشكرك ايضا على محاضرات د عطيه جمعه ونتمنى من حضرتك انك لو ترفعلنا بقية الكورسات وننتظر منك المزيد *


----------



## haytham baraka (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
:77:


----------



## kariem_elgendy (13 يناير 2012)

اولا : شكرا جدا لمجهود حضرتك 
ثانيا : انا طالب فى اخر سنة هندسة قسم عمارة و ناوى ان شاء الله ابدا التيرم القادم فى ادارة المشروعات prmg 
عندى سؤال : هل الحضور مهم اوى ؟ و ما هى اقصى نسبة غياب مثلا ؟


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع وعلى الجهد الكبير وعلى حرصك على إفادتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## egycoins (13 يناير 2012)

hmt241 قال:


> *شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد العظيم واشكرك ايضا على محاضرات د عطيه جمعه ونتمنى من حضرتك انك لو ترفعلنا بقية الكورسات وننتظر منك المزيد *



*إن شاء الله أحاول قريبا رفع كل ما أقدر عليه لخدمة أخواني المهندسين*





haytham baraka قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> :77:



*شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاكم الله خيرا أيضا*




kariem_elgendy قال:


> اولا : شكرا جدا لمجهود حضرتك
> ثانيا : انا طالب فى اخر سنة هندسة قسم عمارة و ناوى ان شاء الله ابدا التيرم القادم فى ادارة المشروعات prmg
> عندى سؤال : هل الحضور مهم اوى ؟ و ما هى اقصى نسبة غياب مثلا ؟




*أهلا بيك يا باشمهندس طبعا برنامج PRMG مفيد جدا وعلى فكرة أنا أخدت كورس PRMG 010 لما كنت في أخر سنة بكالوريوس زيك بالظبط في الترم التاني بس أنا مدني..المهم الحضور مهم عشان مش بس بياخدوا الغياب كل مرة ولكن أيضاً اذا غبت مرة فستجد صعوبة في فهم المرة اللي بعدها وطبعا ستضطر اللجوء الي أحد زمايلك لأخذ المحاضرة السابقة وشرح الجزيئات وانت في الكلية فاهم اكيد اللي اقصده..بالنسبة لأقصي مدة غياب معرفش بصراحة بس ممكن تكلمهم وتسألهم.

على فكرة نصيحتي تبدأ الترم الجاي ده علطول اللى هو spring اللي هيبدأ 11 فبراير 2012 وينتهي 26 مايو 2012 

وده هيكون الترم التاني عند حضرتك في الكلية فمجرد انك تخلص الكلية وتاخد الشهادة هتكون خلصت أول كورس وتكمل بعد كده وده هيفيدك وهيختصر عليك كتير والموضوع برضه مش أزمة كبيرة لأنه هيكون يوم واحد في الأسبوع مش هيعطلك عن الكلية والجدول نزل والمادة دي مواعيدها كالتالي:


في التحرير : السبت من 9 : 12 صباحا أو من 1 : 4 ظهرا
في القاهرة الجديدة: الأحد من من 6 : 9 مساء أو الإثنين من 6 : 9 مساء

طبعا عندك 4 مواعيد في مكانين تختار ميعاد واحد فقط

والحجز بيكون في فرع التحرير (بغض النظر عن مكان الدراسة سواء التحرير أو القاهرة الجديدة) وحجز الترم ده هيبدأ يوم 30 يناير 2012 وينتهي 2 فبراير 2012 (المواعيد من 9 صباحا الي 1.30 ظهرا عدا الجمعة والسبت)

وأنصحك تروح في أول يوم حجز لان الكورس PRMG 010 اللي انت هتحجزه بيكون عليه اقبال كبير جدا وممكن لو رحت في يوم متأخر متلاقيش الميعاد اللي انت عاوزه


أتمني اكون جاوبت على كل الأسئلة..ولو فيه حاجة مش واضحة بلغني..
*




م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع وعلى الجهد الكبير وعلى حرصك على إفادتنا بهذه المعلومات القيمة



* مشكور على الرد الجميل وتحت أمركم جميعا


*


----------



## osama_oo (13 يناير 2012)

بجد موضوع مهم اوووووى ... جزاك الله خيرا .. بجد انا تعبت اوى علشان اوصل للمعلومات دى بقالى اكتر من شهر .. ربنا يجازيك خير ..


----------



## العبقرية (14 يناير 2012)

ولكن لو عاوز بداية جيدة وصحيحة للتخطيط والمتابعة أنصحك بكتاب دكتور عماد البلتاجي - هندسة المنصورة ..

أو كتاب دكتور إبراهيم عبد الرشيد - هندسة عين شمس

أعتقد لنكاتهم متوفرة على الانترنت وفي منتدانا ولو وجدت صعوبة في الوصول اليهم عرفني ارفعهم لك

تحياتي لك

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم لقد حملت كتاب د ابراهيم عبد الرشيد ولكنى لم اجد كتاب دكتور عماد البلتاجى فارجو ان كنت تمتكله ان ترفعه لى وشكر

ملحوظة ( انا اختك وليس اخيك وشكرا )


----------



## egycoins (14 يناير 2012)

osama_oo قال:


> بجد موضوع مهم اوووووى ... جزاك الله خيرا .. بجد انا تعبت اوى علشان اوصل للمعلومات دى بقالى اكتر من شهر .. ربنا يجازيك خير ..



*شكرا لردك اخي الكريم*..




العبقرية قال:


> ولكن لو عاوز بداية جيدة وصحيحة للتخطيط والمتابعة أنصحك بكتاب دكتور عماد البلتاجي - هندسة المنصورة ..
> 
> أو كتاب دكتور إبراهيم عبد الرشيد - هندسة عين شمس
> 
> ...




*وعليكم السلام ..آسف اختي ..هذا هو الكتاب اللي أقصده ولنك تحميله من موقع الدكتور عماد البلتاجي - جامعة المنصورة

 Construction Project Management

**http://osp.mans.edu.eg/elbeltagi/Management.html**



**وهذه كورسات أخري لنفس الدكتور لمن يريد

**
* *Construction Cost Estimating كورس خاص بالتكاليف

**http://osp.mans.edu.eg/elbeltagi/Cost.html* 



*Project Planning and Resource Allocation كورس خاص بتخطيط الموارد

**http://osp.mans.edu.eg/elbeltagi/Panning.html**


*


----------



## م/ نجم (16 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم ..... جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء علي هذه المعلومات 

ولكن كنت أود أن أسئل عن مدة الكورسات إذا كانت مكثفة 
الغرض من السؤال ...... يعني الواحد يقدر ياخدها في الأجازة السنوية ( الشهر ) 

وما هي نصائحك من خلال تجربتك ........... في حال أن الكثير منا يعمل في دول الخليج ولديه الرغبة في تحصيل هذه الكورسات ( وخاصة أنك ذكرت أن تجربة الأون لاين غير مجدية للمبتدئين ) 

​


----------



## bboumediene (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و نرجو منك أن تواصل العطاء و لا تلتفت للردود المحبطة فكل إناء ينضح بما فيه​


----------



## egycoins (16 يناير 2012)

م/ نجم قال:


> أخي الكريم ..... جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء علي هذه المعلومات
> 
> ولكن كنت أود أن أسئل عن مدة الكورسات إذا كانت مكثفة
> الغرض من السؤال ...... يعني الواحد يقدر ياخدها في الأجازة السنوية ( الشهر )
> ...


*
أهلاً أخي..حضرتك لو راجعت الموضوع هتلاقي المدد الزمنية وعموما هقولها تاني فيه نوعين من الكورسات الأول اسمه professional programs وده الكورس الواحد يستغرق ترم كامل (ثلاث شهور) اللي هو يعادل الترم الأول والترم الثاني في الجامعات والمدارس العادية ده طبعا مايناسبش حضرتك عشان بتشتغل برا مصر ..


ولكن هناك ترم مضغوط بيكون (شهر ونصف) بيكون في حدود منتصف شهر 6 الي اخر شهر 8 (شهر ونصف)طبعا ميعاده بيتحدد قبلها في شهر 5 عشان تعرف ميعاده بالظبط ..الترم ده اسمه summer وطبعا الدراسة بتكون 3 ايام في الاسبوع كل يوم 3 ساعات عشان تخلص في خلال شهر ونصف بدلا من ثلاث شهور وممكن تحجز أي عدد من المواد/الكورسات فيه بس طبعا أكثر من 2 صعب جدا جدا عليك لأن أقصي حاجة ممكن تتحملها وتستفيد منها كورسين وهيكوون دمار عليك..


الحل الآخر هو انك في أجازتك تاخد أحد كورسات بنظام intensive course وحاليا الجدول بتاع الكورسات دي موجود على السايت حتي شهر يونيو ومدة الكورس الواحد حضرتك 5 أيام متتالية من الأحد الي الخميس من الساعة 9 صباحا حتي الثالثة عصرا ..ده طبعا محتاج تفرغ 5 أيام للكورس ولكن حل مثالي بالنسبة لظروفك..وأنا جربته كويس ..بس محتاج بعد الخمس أيام تبدأ تفتح مع نفسك الكتاب وتذاكر لتثقل معلوماتك


نصيحتي لو حد في الخليج وعاوز يدرس من البداية خالص يعمل التالي بالترتيب:

1- ياخد كورس PRMG010 في الترم الصيفي المضغوط أو ياخد أي كورس Planning بنظام الكورسات المكثفة intensive courses خمسة أيام متتالية في أجازته في مصر أو لو صعب الموضوع عليه يذاكر جزء التخطيط والمتابعة من كتاب د/ عماد البلتاجي أو د/ إبراهيم عبد الرشيد

2- ياخد كورس PRMG030 في الترم الصيفي المضغوط أو ياخد أي كورس Cost managementبنظام الكورسات المكثفة intensive courses خمسة أيام متتالية في أجازته في مصر أو لو صعب الموضوع عليه يذاكر جزء التكاليف كتاب د/ عماد البلتاجي (جامعة المنصورة) أو د/ إبراهيم عبد الرشيد (جامعة عين شمس) أو د/ عطية جمعة (الجامعة الأمريكية)


3- ياخد كورس PRMG020 وهو خاص بالـ resource في الترم الصيفي المضغوط أو ياخده أون لاين في الترم العادي خلال فترة عمله بالخارج


4- ياخد كورس PRMG025 وهو خاص بالـ international standards في الترم الصيفي المضغوط أو ياخده أون لاين في الترم العادي خلال فترة عمله بالخارج


بعد هذه الكورسات سيكون فهم بدايات الأمور الأساسية في الادارة ولو خبرته كافية في التنفيذ يبدأ يحضر الـ PMP عن طريق مذاكرة كتاب Head First PMP ثم PMBOK و RITA ويوجد بالمنتدي العديد من النصائح والكتب والملخصات عن شهادة PMP بشكل وافي وأنا لم أحضر لها بعد..


ملحوظة1 : يرجي العلم أنني مازلت مبتدئاً في مجال ادارة المشروعات واسعي جاهدا لتنمية قدراتي في المجال والخطوات السابقة هي فقط سرد لتجربتي وخطوات مررت بها وبعضها خطة لنفسي أن أمر بها وذلك بعد استشارة العديد من الزملاء المهندسين العاملين في المجال + دكاترة الإدارة الهندسية تعرفت عليهم ... وقد أصيب أو أخطيئ...وكل حسب ظروفه ..


ملحوظة2: لنكات الكتب المذكورة راجع المشاركات السابقة في نفس الموضوع..
*



bboumediene قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و نرجو منك أن تواصل العطاء و لا تلتفت للردود المحبطة فكل إناء ينضح بما فيه​



شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم وإن شاء الله لن أتأخر عن مساعدة أي عضو في المنتدي


----------



## bboumediene (17 يناير 2012)

و هذا رابط لمكتبة للمهندس هيثم تحتوي على كتب وتقارير ومحاضرات وملفات هامة فى ادارة المشاريع بما فيها كورسات الجامعة الامريكية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qms70pG7/_______.html


----------



## arch_ali1980 (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير و متزعلش من اللي قال اعلان .. مشاركة مفيدة جدا
انا مقيم برة مصر والحقيقة انا كنت بدور علي كورسات زي دية بالذات في الجامعة الامريكية اخدها وانا في اجازة بس انتا سهلت عليا الامور كتتير و شكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## م/ نجم (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ........... بصراحة انت جبت من الاخر ( عصير التجربة ) ​


----------



## egycoins (18 يناير 2012)

bboumediene قال:


> و هذا رابط لمكتبة للمهندس هيثم تحتوي على كتب وتقارير ومحاضرات وملفات هامة فى ادارة المشاريع بما فيها كورسات الجامعة الامريكية
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/qms70pg7/_______.html



*شكرا على الرابط وفعلا به بعض الملفات المهمة شكرا لك*



arch_ali1980 قال:


> جزاك الله خير و متزعلش من اللي قال اعلان .. مشاركة مفيدة جدا
> انا مقيم برة مصر والحقيقة انا كنت بدور علي كورسات زي دية بالذات في الجامعة الامريكية اخدها وانا في اجازة بس انتا سهلت عليا الامور كتتير و شكرا ليك مرة تانية



*أنا تحت أمركم جميعا وأنا مش زعلان من حد وأهم حاجة الكل يستفيد إن شاء الله..*




م/ نجم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ........... بصراحة انت جبت من الاخر ( عصير التجربة ) ​



*شكراعلى الرد الجميل وانا موجود لأي استفسار*


----------



## kariem_elgendy (21 يناير 2012)

egycoins قال:


> *إن شاء الله أحاول قريبا رفع كل ما أقدر عليه لخدمة أخواني المهندسين*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اولا : شكرا لحضرتك هلى ردك و اهتمامك بالمساعدة
ثانيا : عندى سؤالين و معلش هتعب جضرتك علشان انا مصدقت الاقى حد اسالو.
1- ميعاد الامتحان بيكون بعد نهاية التيرم بكام يوم ؟ علشان انا خايف يتعارض مع مواعيد امتحانات الكلية.
2- مام مدى اهمية شهادة prmg و pmp فى مصر ؟ و هل ليهم فرص عمل حلوة ؟ يعنى متوسط مرتب الحاصل على الشهادات دى بيكون كويس ولا بره مصر احسن ؟
اخيرا احب اشكر حضرتك على مجهودك و اسف لتعبك معايا


----------



## egycoins (25 يناير 2012)

kariem_elgendy قال:


> اولا : شكرا لحضرتك هلى ردك و اهتمامك بالمساعدة
> ثانيا : عندى سؤالين و معلش هتعب جضرتك علشان انا مصدقت الاقى حد اسالو.
> 1- ميعاد الامتحان بيكون بعد نهاية التيرم بكام يوم ؟ علشان انا خايف يتعارض مع مواعيد امتحانات الكلية.
> 2- مام مدى اهمية شهادة prmg و pmp فى مصر ؟ و هل ليهم فرص عمل حلوة ؟ يعنى متوسط مرتب الحاصل على الشهادات دى بيكون كويس ولا بره مصر احسن ؟
> اخيرا احب اشكر حضرتك على مجهودك و اسف لتعبك معايا




1- غالبا بيكون الامتحان بعد انتهاء الكورس مباشرة (أيام قليلة أو أسبوع) وبيكون فيه ميعاد آخر لتقديم ومناقشة المشروع..وميعاد الامتحان بينزل في أواخر الكورس يعني مبيكونش معروف من الاول ..واعتقد اني سمعت انك ممكن تأجل الامتحان لو عندك ظروف بمعني تحضر الكورس كله ولو حصل تعارض في مواعيد الامتحانات الكلية مع امتحان الكورس تأجل الامتحان الخاص بالكورس الترم اللي بعده وتدخله عادي (يرجي التأكد من هذه المعلومة ومن شروطها لاني لم أجربها) كما أنه يجب اعلام الجامعة مع العذر للتأجيل...لأن الغياب من الامتحان بدون عذر او اعلام بالتأجيل يعني رسوووب في المادة.


2- شهادات prmg و pmp بدأت تأخذ صيت داخل مصر في السنوات الأخيرة وأصبحت مطلوبة طبعا ولكن المشكلة ليست فيهم ولكن المشكلة انه لا يوجد شركات كثيرة في مصر تهتم بمعايير الادارة الهندسية العالمية وتعمل على تطبيقها لذلك فهناك فرص داخل مصر ولكنها ضئيلة (على حد علمي) أما في دول الخليج فالاهتمام بالادارة اكبر بكثير وفرص العمل في المجال أفضل ..وبغض النظر عن مصر او الخليج المجال كبير ومهم وسيفيدك ..وبالنسبة للمرتبات معنديش فكرة لأني مشتغلتش في مجال الادارة قبل كده ..ممكن حد من الاخوة يفيدك..والله أعلم..


وتحت امرك بأي سؤال تاني...


----------



## kariem_elgendy (27 يناير 2012)

egycoins قال:


> 1- غالبا بيكون الامتحان بعد انتهاء الكورس مباشرة (أيام قليلة أو أسبوع) وبيكون فيه ميعاد آخر لتقديم ومناقشة المشروع..وميعاد الامتحان بينزل في أواخر الكورس يعني مبيكونش معروف من الاول ..واعتقد اني سمعت انك ممكن تأجل الامتحان لو عندك ظروف بمعني تحضر الكورس كله ولو حصل تعارض في مواعيد الامتحانات الكلية مع امتحان الكورس تأجل الامتحان الخاص بالكورس الترم اللي بعده وتدخله عادي (يرجي التأكد من هذه المعلومة ومن شروطها لاني لم أجربها) كما أنه يجب اعلام الجامعة مع العذر للتأجيل...لأن الغياب من الامتحان بدون عذر او اعلام بالتأجيل يعني رسوووب في المادة.
> 
> 
> 2- شهادات prmg و pmp بدأت تأخذ صيت داخل مصر في السنوات الأخيرة وأصبحت مطلوبة طبعا ولكن المشكلة ليست فيهم ولكن المشكلة انه لا يوجد شركات كثيرة في مصر تهتم بمعايير الادارة الهندسية العالمية وتعمل على تطبيقها لذلك فهناك فرص داخل مصر ولكنها ضئيلة (على حد علمي) أما في دول الخليج فالاهتمام بالادارة اكبر بكثير وفرص العمل في المجال أفضل ..وبغض النظر عن مصر او الخليج المجال كبير ومهم وسيفيدك ..وبالنسبة للمرتبات معنديش فكرة لأني مشتغلتش في مجال الادارة قبل كده ..ممكن حد من الاخوة يفيدك..والله أعلم..
> ...



الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس و اسف على تعبك معايا :20:


----------



## mustafasas (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير و الله مشاركة مفيدة جدا و مهمه للي موجود في مصر و اللي خارجها


----------



## mido345 (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

تحياتي ليك ياهندسة عايز اعرف النتيجة بتاعت الكورس بتظهر امتى لاني عايز اسجل وفي نفس الوقت احتمال اسافر قريب بعد الكورس


----------



## ElMazagangy (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير موضوعك سهل عليا كتير أنا كنت عايز أعرف هل ينفع أخد PMP Course علطول من غير ما أدخل فى تفاصيل الــ PRMG ولا لأ؟ خصوصاً هتحتاج فلوس كتير ووقت كبير هل الــ PMP تكفى ولا لازم أخد الأول PRMG


----------



## Faisal Elnair (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كفيت ووفيت اخى


----------



## ragab selim (24 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mmohamedd (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرااااااا


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (8 مايو 2012)

*جهد عظيم تشكر عليه اخي الفاضل*


----------



## Ahmed m.diab (11 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## آغاميلاد (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## تامر عبد الله (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس 
ليا استفسار هل هناك شهادات ماجستير عن بعد بالجامعة الامريكية فى ادارة المشاريع؟
وشكرا


----------



## العبقرية (12 يونيو 2012)

تامر عبد الله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس
> ليا استفسار هل هناك شهادات ماجستير عن بعد بالجامعة الامريكية فى ادارة المشاريع؟
> وشكرا




نفس السؤال يا بشمهندس او حتى دبلومة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 أغسطس 2012)

جهد رائع ،،، وفرت لنا مادة متميزة عن الدراسة .


----------



## akramezzat (1 أغسطس 2012)

شاكرين مجهوداتكم
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed. mehana (21 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا شكرا على المجهود*


----------



## Mohamed Alpha (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لمجهودك الرائع جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر لك ياهندسه ...بصراحه وفرت على كثير من الوقت والجهد . واعطيتنا اجابه عن كثير من الاسئله التي كانت تدور برأسي .


----------



## egyatlas (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (21 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جدا رائع ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## raafat73 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## motafa (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمود البراوى (13 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع أنا فعلا كان نفسى فى حاجة زى كده من زماااااااااااااان


----------



## Omani-Engineer (13 يناير 2013)

جهد رائع وممتاز ... وفق الله وسهل دربك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (17 يناير 2013)

sayedahmed330 قال:


> يا ترى الإعلان ده مدفوع الأجر؟؟؟؟؟؟





حضرتك شايف ايه ياهندسه مش فاهم ؟؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ؟؟ يعنى الراجل غلطان انه بيخدم ربنا يسامحك وبعدين حضرتك فى وسط كلامه عن نقطه معينه قال مش هقدر اكلم فيها لانى مش درستها فدا واضح انه مدرسش هناك وبعدين دى جامعه امريكيه ياهندسه مش محتاجين واحد يقعد يعملهم دعايه


----------



## pepo mohammed (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## energitique (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عيكم 
اخواني لي طلب اليكم من لديه الدروس السابقة فاليرسلها هنا بارك الله فيكم والله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين 
شكرا لكم


----------



## egycoins (3 مارس 2013)

energitique قال:


> السلام عيكم
> اخواني لي طلب اليكم من لديه الدروس السابقة فاليرسلها هنا بارك الله فيكم والله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين
> شكرا لكم



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t304127-5.html


----------



## energitique (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## منصور جيهاد (6 أبريل 2013)

شكراا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_amrfaisel (1 مايو 2013)

اولا انا بشكرك على ه


----------



## eng_amrfaisel (1 مايو 2013)

اولا انا بشكرك على المجهود الرائع الى انت عملته ................و كنتعاوز اسأل هى الprmgبتفرق مع اللى بياخدها فى المرتب و لا ايه بالضبط و لو فيه فرق بيكون اد ايه تقريبا بالنسبة للى ما اخد


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 مايو 2013)

جهد عظيم تشكر عليه اخي الفاضل 
لي سؤال لو سمحت ان كان عندك شكل للامتحانات وهل هي مثل امتحانات الكليه وخلاص ولا ممكن تعبر عن خبره الشخص اثناء الاجابه سبب في نجاحه


----------



## Raymonda (1 يونيو 2013)

is it ok to apply for this course " PRMG" if am not an engineer ... i am a graduate from faculty of Commerce , business administration ?


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (1 يونيو 2013)

سؤالي ماذا بشان دراسة الماستر في ادارة المشاريع وبارك الله بك


----------



## احمد شمس (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mina_Kelleney92 (22 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يعوضك يا باشمهندس وتكون ناجح دايما 
وانت كده مش بتعمل اعلان للجامعه ولا حاجه انت بس مجرد بتساعدنا وبتسهل علينا طريق البحث .... الف شكر


----------



## mustafasas (9 أغسطس 2013)

باشمهندس ممكن تقولنا الدراسة اولاين بتكون ازاي يعني محاضرات مسجلة والا محاضرات مكتوبة


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## rana nasser (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خييييييييييييير


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amm70 (30 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك علي هذا الموضوع الرائع والجهد الكبير


----------



## احمد عطية محمد (1 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحة كنت اتابع هذا المنتدي الرائع قبل ان اسجل فيه 
.ومادفعني الي التسجيل فيه هو هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات والمجهودات الرائعة المبذولة المشموله بحب الخير والمننفعة للجميع .
بحديثكم عن هذه الدورات اود ان اسال سؤال هل هذه الدورات شاملة لكل افرع الهندسة يعني مدني كهربا ميكانيكا ولا فيها دورات تخص بعض التخصصات عن البعض الاخر .
انا اسال هذا السؤال لاني ناوي ان شاء الله ابدا الكوسات دي الحق نفسي وانا لسه في الدراسة:34: 
فيااريت لو حد من اساتذتنا الكبار والخبراء يتكرموا ويوفروا عليا سنوات من التوهان بعد الكلية ويضع لي خطة شاملة امشي عليها حيث انني طالب بالفرقة الثالثة قوي كهربية وعاوز اعرف ايه من الدورات المذكورة دي مفيدة بالنسبة ليا وابدا بايه .
وشكرا مقدما علي سعة الصدر وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير .


----------



## TheExpert (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ادخل على موقع الجامعة الأمريكية وستجد كافة التفاصيل


----------



## م حسان (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## gaml111 (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ب اعلي مستوى


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـ ـ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات​


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على المجهود​
​


----------



## ahmednourzz (23 يناير 2015)




----------



## demahmad (9 يوليو 2015)

طيب ممكن نعرف وين حيكون اختبار الاون لاين هل لهم اماكن معتمدة للاختبار في السعوديه مثلا


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 مارس 2016)

ممتاز ومجهود كبير شكرا جزيلا لك ووفقك الله لكل خير دوما


----------

